# Radioactive wasps



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yikes.......I've seen enough giant bug movies from the 50s to know this ain't good. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090612/ap_on_re_us/us_radioactive_wasps_3


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooh, and if there are ant hills there, we have the makings of a sequel to "THEM"!


----------

